# Dear Rain Gods



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Take a #*(&!% break already. I'll avoid all salt tomorrow in your honor if you will kindly move your asses to some dry African plain until mid-November.

Thanks for nothing,
RahneFan
:finger:

P.S. The haunters below also offer their own supplications and offerings.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear Rain God,

I would appreciate it ever so much if you would continue to rain a bit on that new area of the lawn we just reseeded so the grass will be strong and long enough for our graveyard set up on Halloween.

Hugs & kisses,

RB


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Dear Rain gods,

Beat the ever loving hell out of the snow Gods until November and I'll praise your glory for a month...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Dear Rain God,

I'm not greedy ... I only ask for 2 ... yes 2 ... days of NO RAIN OR WIND!

Thank you!

Your fellow god of TOLLS and TRAFFIC DELAYS,
IMU


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dear Rain gods, if it's not too much trouble can you only have it rain between midnight and 6am, between now and November 1st? Thanks, I'll sacrifice a bottle of Crown Royal to you. (one shot at a time)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dear Rain Gods,

Congratulations! You and your best friends the Wind Gods and Snow Gods have all just won an all expense paid trip to a uninhabited remote island in the middle of nowhere. You will be able to sleet, snow, rain, hail, & blow yourselves silly for the next 30 days with nobody telling you what to do. Pack your bags, you leave tomorrow morning!

One exception, by accepting this wonderful once in a lifetime vacation, you have to promise to squeeze out a little shower between midnight and 6 am each day for spooky & roxy's new grass.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aw, fick, how thoughtful of you:googly:

Dear Rain Gods,

While you are on the all-expenses-paid vacation with the other weather dudes, would you kindly ask the Sun Gods to go dry out those props that Rahnefan worked so hard on? Thanks, you're a love!

Yours very truly,

RB


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Dear Rain Gods; 
Please consider also staying away for November 1st, as it is my take-down day. 
Many thanks, 
Amy
P.S.; could you ask the Snow Gods to come around a little more often this year?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dear Rain Gods, sorry for the drama earlier. But if you would be so kind, please send down a special rainbow somewhere in the vicinity of RoxyBlue for being such a sweetheart? In return I'll kill ninety mosquitoes and wear my shirt inside-out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Rahn, thanks for the lovely thought


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Spooklights said:


> Dear Rain Gods;
> Please consider also staying away for November 1st, as it is my take-down day.
> Many thanks,
> Amy
> P.S.; could you ask the Snow Gods to come around a little more often this year?


Spooklights, be careful of what you ask for, I've heard some forecasts that we're in line for a blizzard this year (kind of like the 2' of snow we got in 2003). 

http://www.accuweather.com/news-weather-features.asp?date=2009-07-14_21:25


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't think they are taking the vacation, forcast is calling for rain again all day tomorrow then snow on sat & sun


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

OK, so Rain Gods...obviously you don't like me and I don't like you...I'm a monotheist and you are -- whatever you are...and still hanging out in the southeast. Here's some chaos you might actually enjoy: Go to Kentucky and zap the butt of whoever stole DoctorShadow's sign. Then do it again. Then do it again.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> OK, so Rain Gods...obviously you don't like me and I don't like you...I'm a monotheist and you are -- whatever you are...and still hanging out in the southeast. Here's some chaos you might actually enjoy: Go to Kentucky and zap the butt of whoever stole DoctorShadow's sign. Then do it again. Then do it again.


and don't stop zapping that jerk until he has returned the sign


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Dear Rain Gods,

I appreciate a good storm as much as the next person. In fact, I turn off all my lights and go sit on the porch to watch the wonderful lightening shows, but once, just once, can we get a little break from the rain in the month of October? I mean, I try to be a nice person, and if that's not enough, you should feel sorry for me because I have to deal with the NJ/PA haunters every month! You can make up for a drier October and rain the entire month of November or December, I don't care.

Just one more favor and I'll leave you alone, dear Rain God. Can you send a message to your friend the Wind God and ask him to lighten up? I've set my stuff up in the yard 3 times already this year and the 50 MPH winds that we are getting today are NOT helping at all. I took it all down again last night, but the tent/carport that I use out back has just about shredded and one of the legs has actually blown off. I tried contacting him myself, but he doesn't respond to my letters. 

Thank you.

Pattie


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Rain and snow today in Colorado Springs. 34° right now, but down into the 20s tonight.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It is SOOOOoooo crappy all around the country. Yesterday was International Walk to School day. Daughter & I get a block from the house & the sky opens up & the winds were fierce. Not fun, even with raingear on. As soon as we get in the door of school, sun comes out, all is fine. Who pi$$ed off Mother Nature this year?? I loved the cool summer, but we need some warm days in October! I have a free pass to go back to the amusement park that I wanna use...

Wahhhhhhhh...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

fick209 said:


> I don't think they are taking the vacation, forcast is calling for rain again all day tomorrow then snow on sat & sun


Maybe your letter got caught up in their SPAM filter!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

You people are so funny but you're missing a few steps in praying to the Weather Gods. According to my research, you need to be standing butt naked in an old bathtub full of noodles (wide ones for no rain, thin ones for no wind, etc.) on a clear, cold night in a public park under a full moon doing the chicken dance while also howling at all the old ladies that walk past.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Well, crap. I don't dance.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Archivist said:


> You people are so funny but you're missing a few steps in praying to the Weather Gods. According to my research, you need to be standing butt naked in an old bathtub full of noodles (wide ones for no rain, thin ones for no wind, etc.) on a clear, cold night in a public park under a full moon doing the chicken dance while also howling at all the old ladies that walk past.


Well, where's the video tutorial, Dance Man?:googly::jol:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Spooklights, be careful of what you ask for, I've heard some forecasts that we're in line for a blizzard this year (kind of like the 2' of snow we got in 2003).
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/news-weather-features.asp?date=2009-07-14_21:25


I was thinking more like the snow we got in 1979, actually. And I think the forecast is right. We've got lots of acorns this year-supposed to be a sure sign.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Sorry Roxy, but you're already married.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I just took down all my tombstones for the third time due to high winds and rain. My dead tree blew over and crush two stones. One of them was my rocking tombstone!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Crap Steve. That sucks. Man maybe we all just pissed off the Rain Gods worse...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

mmmm, forecast is for rain tomorrow. That won't help me finish up my props.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The Archivist said:


> You people are so funny but you're missing a few steps in praying to the Weather Gods. According to my research, you need to be standing butt naked in an old bathtub full of noodles (wide ones for no rain, thin ones for no wind, etc.) on a clear, cold night in a public park under a full moon doing the chicken dance while also howling at all the old ladies that walk past.


um...yeah, i dare you to do it....and let us know how it went.:zombie:


----------

